

Fravia died on Sunday, 3rd May 2009 - mpk
http://www.fravia.com/

======
brfox
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fravia>

~~~
pygy
If you don't have the time to contribute to the article, but know about some
source of information about him (required to add anything to a Wikipedia
biography), please drop them here :

[http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Talk:Fravia&ac...](http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Talk:Fravia&action=edit&section=9)

(link to the input form of the proper section in the talk page).

------
mpk
.. and I am sad. A great man has passed.

------
dynamicA4
That sent shivers down my spine. I attended a lecture of his in 2003 in
London. On the train there he sat onfront of me, at the time I had no idea who
he was, I had never seen or heard of him, but for some reason, I just knew he
was going to be talking at the series of lectures I was heading to. Don't ask
me how. It was really weird. Anyway, his lecture was fascinating. Truely. For
several years after I read his site and learnt incredible things. I hadn't
been to the site for a few years and for some reason he popped into my head
last weekend and so I went pocking about the site again. Just checked my
browser history, it was the 2nd May, the day before he died. The first two
lines of a Bob Marley song come to mind "Theres a natural mystic blowing
through the air; If you listen carefully now you will hear". I have no doubt
there was something special about the Fravia chap. RIP.

------
gourneau
He was a good human. I just realized that I have benefited from his works in
the past, after watching this video about using RFID tracking for omniscient
like marketing metrics: <http://www.boingboing.net/2009/05/08/rfids-on-the-
brain.html>

Which reminded me of this article on his site (that I found via "reality
hacking" on the wikipedia) <http://www.searchlores.org/realicra/slaves.htm>

It was so powerful to me then that I recall wondering around campus slightly
dazed and confused afterwards.

He will be missed.

------
Guatejon
How sad. I learned so much about searching the web from him. I always found
his web site painful to use but the time spent there was very rewarding.

------
jgrant27
Awful news, another great mind and soul has left us ...

------
damir
I've learned a lot from his pages... Thanks Fravia!

------
TheAmazingIdiot
There's days that I wish that people like Ray Kurzweil are correct about the
Singularity. When that day comes, what we cherish the most will no longer be
lost unwillingly.

~~~
staunch
I frequently wish that I was born a few hundred years later than I was. Then I
remind myself that I'm lucky I wasn't born a few hundred years earlier. Which
isn't quite enough to balance out my disappointment at being in this time.

~~~
tdavis
You're only disappointed because you're looking at the future from a
perspective of the present. People from the future won't understand why you
think you're missing what they have.

If you're disappointed by the generation in which you live, you're doing it
wrong. When you talk on a cell phone? That shit is being sent to _outer
space!_ Incomprehensible!

~~~
forkqueue
I realise you're only regurgitating what you saw on a Youtube clip linked to
by reddit, but you do realise that standard mobile ('cell') phone
conversations don't use satellites don't you?

Anyway, RIP Fravia

~~~
tdavis
Yes, and the clip was hilarious despite being inaccurate, though the
inaccuracy doesn't change the point.

And since I don't visit reddit, I must have found it here ;)

